# Trolling motor maintenance



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Curious on how many people conduct preventative maintenance on there trolling motors? And if so what it included. I have a Terrova that is 5 years old. Should I get/do anything to extend its life? I have not done much for it. And already have lost the lift assist spring…
Appreciate any opinions


----------



## Harryhunter101 (Nov 17, 2021)

The main thing is pull prop off and remove fish line that can cut seals . Clean electrical connecters of any corrison. But I just run plain Jane motors.


----------

